# Only Got Him on Camera for a few Moments......



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

My last bow hunt before gun season I had a cool encounter out in the woods!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I saw pictures of a black coyote shot in Litchfield. Was shot on the property who own Keller Meats. Won't tell you what it weighed because you won't believe me, but stop in Keller Meats and ask for Tom, he'll show you pictures.......Rich


----------

